# Jonathan Edwards on Revival



## Eoghan (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not entirely sure if this edition is still available. It comprises three parts 
1.	A Narrative of Surprising Conversions
2.	The Distinguishing Marks of a Work of the Spirit of God
3.	An Account of the Revival of Religion in Northampton 1740-1742

The first part was rather disparate covering matters in general. What surprised me was that Jonathan distinguished between God’s “normal” work and the “extraordinary” outpouring of the Spirit in convicting and converting. These seasons seem to be divinely ordained rather than human in origin and Jonathan speaks quite clearly of five “harvests” spread out over a 50 year period (p9). This was interesting because it contrasts sharply with today’s outlook among many that we are holding back revival. Jonathan then and focuses on two individuals. I had expected more details here but Jonathan is very circumspect in alluding to the former life of the young woman. The child speaking to her mother about concern for her soul is directed to “Pray” with the hope that “God might give her salvation” (p64). This stopped me in my tracks – should she not have led her daughter in the sinners prayer? Then upon further reflection I realised how widespread the roots of Arminianism have spread. It is really God that gives assurance not us.



The second part detailed the marks which we should look for. These it seems were used in a pastoral context. Jonathan is at pains to say what cannot be ruled out – he speaks at length of how scriptural truth when rightly apprehended might be expected to have an effect on both body and mind. This is said in the context of anguished tears and groans and contrasted with spiritual “highs”. There is an instructive discourse on how the imagination serves God’s purpose when not given to excess. (p76) This was instructive because Jonathan brought many visions down to earth as works of the imagination. Yet he stops short of calling them merely so, for the spiritual truth which is their seed may be of the Spirit albeit indirectly (p98).

In speaking of the distinguishing things of the Spirit Jonathan drew out the importance of fruit. This was the section I had expected the book to be ALL about – what is different about a genuine awakening in an individual. (~p113) In speaking of errors I found his explanation opened up the Corinthian gifts question. Quite why his explanation was so clear to me I do not know but In my humble opinion he delivers a beautiful discussion of the Corinthian Church – spiritually gifted yet devoid of so many fruit. As he explains on p 102, Peter greatly gifted fell into error re: table fellowship with gentiles. The Gifts were no guarantee of spiritual maturity, or inerrancy. Given the choice between gifts and fruit we should be naturally drawn to fruit. Here Jonathan is a definite cessationist and directs us to God’s “normal” means of instruction. In this Jonathan acknowledges that sometimes we are distracted and err, sometimes becoming too censorious – not sparing Calvin (p103).

Interesting to me was Jonathans teaching on the visible church and the invisible church. He describes Judas as an example. Jesus perceived his nature but treated him as an equal with the other disciples (p105). This call not to judge others is a very strong theme with Jonathan and we would do well to heed it. He quotes Gamaliel the Jew, who dealing with the Christians observed “for if this counsel or this work be of men, it will come to nought” (Acts 5:35-39) 

Biographical footnote
Surprisingly it was this issue of judging others that was, in a sense, to cause a split in Jonathan’s church as he came to the view that the communion table should be guarded. This opinion he arrived at by considering Ezekiel 44:6-8 “And thou shalt say to the rebellious, even to the house of Israel, Thus saith the Lord GOD; O ye house of Israel, let it suffice you of all your abominations, 
In that ye have brought into my sanctuary strangers, uncircumcised in heart, and uncircumcised in flesh, to be in my sanctuary, to pollute it, even my house, when ye offer my bread, the fat and the blood, and they have broken my covenant because of all your abominations. 
And ye have not kept the charge of mine holy things: but ye have set keepers of my charge in my sanctuary for yourselves.” 

I found this book was rewarding but not an easy read. (Hence 4/5) It gave me an insight into the doctrines of grace in pastoral work and the importance of assurance being built on evidences of grace not "making a decision".


----------

